# Avoir l'honneur de ...



## soy-yo

Hola a todos,

Je m'aventure dans les formules de politesse, fórmulas de cortesía. Ayer necesitaba esta expresión que usamos bastante :

*J'ai l'honneur de vous demander de bien vouloir m'adresser les documents .....*

No sé si se puede traducir o si existe una expresión significando casi lo mismo .

Puedo aventurarme a traducirla aunque yo sé que será errónea :

*Tengo el honor de pedirle ..... *(no me imagino un subjuntivo)

Acabo de encontrar esto :

*Tengo el honor de pedirle que tenga el bien* de transmitir ...

Entonces ¿Se podría decir?

*Tengo el honor de pedirle que tenga el bien* de enviarme los documentos ...


----------



## BoigOGeni

Hola,
pues yo diría _Tengo el honor de pedirles de entregarme los documentos_.
Aunque esto es una traducción muy literal y suena que es traducido del francés. Otra posibilidad mas simple y cordial seria _Pido de favor que me sean entregados los documentos._
En español no creo que haya una expresión equivalente para _bien vouloir faire quelque chose.
_


----------



## soy-yo

Hola BoigOGeni
Te agradezco la respuesta.

He encontrado esto, se trata de una carta de Maupassant traducida por un español :
_Le ruego que tenga a bien enviarme mañana o pasado mañana los 2000 francos que me debe._

Me voy a hacer un fichero con todas estas fórmulas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Tener a bien_ es perfecto, ten en cuenta sin embargo que es extremadamente formal.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## dicomec

O, tenga la bondad, pero creo que éso también es muy formal.


----------



## soy-yo

Muchas gracias de verdad,

Entonces para concluir y con la ayuda de todos :

Tengo el honor de pedirle que tenga *a bien enviarme* los documentos ... (no "de" entre "bien" y el infinitivo). Es muy formal pero en francés también.

Tengo el honor de pedirle que tenga* la bondad* *de* enviarme los documentos ... 

Tengo el honor de pedirle que tenga* la amabilidad de* enviarme los documentos ...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Soy-yo:

 "Tengo el honor de pedirle", no es una fórmula habitual aquí. 

Le(s) ruego tenga a bien..., suena mucho más natural.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## soy-yo

Gracias Gevy,

Hay sitios de protócolo en Internet pero entre el protócolo y las formulas de cortesía que se dicen de verdad ....

Et il ne faudrait pas que la "fórmula de cortesía" t' "éloigne" encore plus de ton correspondant qui ne saurait plus comment te répondre.


----------



## Steph.

Hola,

*J'ai l'honneur de vous prier de bien vouloir procéder à...*

*Tengo el honor de rogarle que proceda a ...* (??)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## FLorencee

Hola

Alors, je ne suis pas experte en la matière, mais il me semble que l'espagnol préfère les formules moins alambiquées...

"Le rogamos/ le ruego proceda a"

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Plus literal:


Tengo el honor de pedirle que por favor proceda a...

Au Mexique utiliser Rogar c'est très "antique" on préfère dire comme ça, plus "cool"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Teniendo en cuenta que, en España, *Miguelillo*, aún no suena demasiado mal lo de rogar, estoy de acuerdo con *Florencee*.

Si queremos, *Steph*, acercarnos al tono empleado en la frase en francés podríamos decir *le ruego tenga a bien proceder...*

Todo esto me recuerda la famosa muletilla de Bourvil: *je m'excuse de vous demander pardon... 
*


----------



## Steph.

Una duda :

Je croyais que l'on disait : rogar + *que* + subjonctif. Erreur de ma part ??


----------



## gvergara

Steph. said:


> Una duda :
> 
> Je croyais que l'on disait : rogar + *que* + subjonctif. Erreur de ma part ??


Pas du tout. C'est la bonne structure. Parfois on omet la conjonction pour des raisons de style, mais dans l'espagnol courant (au Chili du moins) on n'a pas l'habitude de le faire.


----------



## FLorencee

Hola de nuevo

Para defenderme  sólo quería decir que durante mis estudios de traducción, nos enseñaron esta estructura : rogar+subjuntivo en cuanto a la correspondencia comercial. 
Son recuerdos ya lejanos.... 


saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Au Mexique on utilise cette forme.

Le ruego venga.
Le ruego se presente
Le ruego me diga.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También se puede recurrir a la frase: sírvase + infinitivo... Pero no sé si en todos los casos se podría usar como "Veuillez", o si se limita a ciertas frases estereotipadas de la administración (hablo de las cartas).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno acá en México en cuestiones burocráticas es muy usual leer el "Sirvase a adjuntar dos copias..." "Sirvase a preguntar..." Choses comme ça.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno acá en México en cuestiones burocráticas es muy usual leer el "Sirvase a adjuntar dos copias..." "Sirvase a preguntar..." Choses comme ça.



En España también es bastante usual este uso pero sin la preposición: sírvase cumplimentar el impreso, sírvase presentarse antes del día 3, etc.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Víctor Pérez said:


> En España también es bastante usual este uso pero sin la preposición: sírvase cumplimentar el impreso, sírvase presentarse antes del día 3, etc.


 
Bueno pensandolo así como lo pones, también por acá se usa sin la a pero también con ella. Tout depend.


----------



## Wayward99

Bonjour à tous.

Je recherche comment écrire "avoir l'honneur de" en espagnol, dans le cas d'une lettre de mutation à un employeur:

"J'*ai l'honneur de* solliciter ma mutation du département de... afin de rejoindre celui de..."

merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## yserien

Tengo el honor de........(pas utilisé en espagnol)
Muy señor mío : le ruego tenga a bien .....respetuosamente le pido que considere...
o simplemente : por razones personales solicito.......
Bienvenue au forum.


----------



## Wayward99

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse!! Ca m'a été très utile.

Merci de m'accueillir parmi vous!


----------



## Arthur C

Bonjour/Hola,

J'ai beaucoup de difficulté à traduire cette expression française  alambiquée en espagnol, pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît ?

"*Nous vous prions de bien vouloir trouver ci-joint* les conditions  d'inscription et de revente."
Le "vous" se réfère à une dame.

Ma proposition (incomplète car je ne sais vraiment pas comment traduire  ceci) est la suivante :

"Le rogamos que encontrar junto las condiciones de inscripción y de reventa."

Je sais que ce n'est pas correct mais je n'arrive pas à faire mieux, je suis désolé !!

Merci de m'aider

Arthur


----------



## yserien

Se adjuntan aquí mismo las condiciones de inscripción y  reventa, rogándole su lectura y conformidad.


----------



## Arthur C

Muchas gracias !

Arthur


----------



## mjmo

Hola, otra idea (según el contexto): me/nos complace...
Saludos


----------

